# hose clamp  wire  tool ???



## umahunter (Feb 17, 2017)

Anybody  have  a set of drawings for one of these looks like a fun project to machine? ??


----------



## David S (Feb 17, 2017)

Well I don't have any prints, and mine is not as beautiful...just functional.  Main thing is a length of all thread, cross drilled with a pin inserted.  I think you could just start and make one.




David


----------



## toolman120 (Feb 18, 2017)

One suggestion (having also made one recently) is to source the cross pins first.   They need to be high strength and at least 3mm (1/8") diameter to take the loads.  It is annoying after cutting the slots to realise you can't find pins to fit them.

You are also wise to look for stainless wire of 0.9mm dia for clamp making.  Heavier is annoyingly stiff to work with.  


Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixit (Feb 18, 2017)

Built mine using 1/2 inch stainless steel tubing 6 inches long. The tapered end is a 1/2 inch SS bolt. The threaded part is a 3/8 inch SS carrage bolt 6 inches long. the pins are 1/8 inch SS roll pins, 1 1/2 inch long. The handle is Aluminum & there is a brass bushing between the handle & the tube. Ended up making 5 of them 1 for me & 4 for giveaways.


----------



## brino (Feb 18, 2017)

....also for a set of simple step-by-step instructions on how to use it look here:
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=59452&cat=1,43456

click the blue "Instr" line down near the prices, the pop-up window should have ways to either print or save to a pdf file.

-brino


----------



## fixit (Feb 18, 2017)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/wire-clamping-tool.47757/


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 19, 2017)

Here you go. This drawing is for the medium sized tool that I made. It works great, even with smaller wire, but you have to be careful using the small stuff, or the tool will break the wire. I made the body of mine from 303 stainless but just used plain old ready rod for the threaded portion. I never got around to making a fancy nut for mine either, I just used a stainless wingnut from the hardware store.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Feb 20, 2017)

David S said:


> Well I don't have any prints, and mine is not as beautiful...just functional.  Main thing is a length of all thread, cross drilled with a pin inserted.  I think you could just start and make one.
> 
> View attachment 226481
> 
> ...


You can not tell the difference between yours and mince set next to each other. My first project I made on my new to me South Bend lathe and first lathe experience. BUT thinking I want to make the Stronghold haywire klamper.


----------

